# what would you do???



## thegrasscutter (Feb 4, 2011)

[what would you do??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok, so the customer is always right. but where do i draw the line? i remove snow when its snow, what i seem to be having a problem this year, and others is the city comes around when it can at night though the day when ever. i just dont know. so i ask for them to call me if they cant get out. i will go back, no problem. well they dont like that, next, i say on contract after 5cm then, i come out. well we have had a lot of 1 to 3 cm this year. they think that is not right now. so they stopped payment and said they will do it now as they have most of it this year. but when it was a big fall im there. tell me what you think. or would do. it would cost me to much to go out every time if i where to. and of corse if a asked for more money its i will get some one cheaper. thanks


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

If they signed the contract and agreed on your 5cm trigger, then they owe you the money thats been billed to them as long as youve held up your end of the contract. explain this to them and show them the contract they signed and hopefully returned. if they still refuse payment it may be time for cancellation of service and court. good luck though.


----------

